# 46 Gal Bow Front what would you do?



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

I currently have 3 tanks setup a 20gal, 35gal and a 46gal bow front. I am currently working on the bow front as I am not too happy with its current design.

I wonder if I could run a few things by you all, or more like a game "How would you Design it?"

If you have a 46gal bow front, with the following how would you scape it, think of this as a blank canvas

192watt CF
Pressurized CO2
Flourite


Glossostigma
H Cuba
Stargrass
Zestorfolia
Ludwiga nana
Ludwiga repens
Red Camboba
Giant Hygro
ALt reineckii
Sag and Dwarf sag
Ludwiga inclanata var cuba
E Stellata
R Wallichi
Sunset Hygro 
Dipidis Diandra

A few other that I don't have the name of currently

Lots of driftwood and Cork available

I would love to hear your comments, as far as plant growth I seem to have a good handle on it but the scaping eludes me and all the tank I have seen posted on the site are great.

Thanks

Look forward to your thoughts


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

could you post recent photos of it and maybe we can help more from there.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

I will take a shot of the tank and post it.

Looking for any ideas,try and think of a bare tank place stuff anywhere with any hardscape.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok here are some shots from today, please be as critical as you want, I am up for any redo etc etc whether starting from scratch or minor changes anything is welcome.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i say wait for the plants to grow.i think its a good start!


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

What I would suggest, on my opinion, is that it's a really good layout so far. I like the wood where it is and it's current position allows you to build up the right and left sides and let the center more open. Let the sides grow in to the wood position. Possibly let it go for another month and see how the growth is from there - without trimming anything. Honestly, I was expecting either a disaster or a near empty tank, but it does look promising as is. One more thing: I'd suggest moving the pick up tube of your eheim in the corner more to conceal it, if possible. Also, I'd suggest moving the spraybar to a horizontal position near the water line so that plants don't get pushed by the flow as much.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

How far below the water line do you normally place the spray bar, I ask because it seems to create alot of surface turbulence and my concern is outgassing and light refraction.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Austin said:


> How far below the water line do you normally place the spray bar, I ask because it seems to create alot of surface turbulence and my concern is outgassing and light refraction.


I have mine about 2" below the surface shooting out horizontal. I have eheim's #2 spraybar kit (it came with the identical one you have) and it's a little nicer. It's more versatile and dark grey in color so it's almost unnoticable. Yours will work just fine though.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a black spray bar that I rigged up, I may lower it a bit further down just to reduce the turbulence.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are some updates and a shot of my 35 gal as well.

I still need to more the input line but have put in the spray bars. Still not sure on the plant arangement, I am thinking of taking the H cuba and rescaping the forground to have a more rolling effect and taking the gloss for the 35 gal tank. On the right side I would replace the H cuba with either the zesterfolia currently in the back or the grass in the middle.

The left side has to grow in still the E stellatas are almost visible now, I was thinking of moving the ludwiga more the back, moving the stargrass to far left infront of the L cuba allowing more of the hardscape to be seen, and the crypts I dunno, and with moving the ludwiga to the back as with the right side not sure if I should use the grass or the zestorfolia in its place.

I feel I am lacking some contrast and mid ground, plants I want are so hard to get up here. I wish I could take a stroll to a lake or stream and get what I need.


I would value any suggestion and input. Be as critical as needed as I am eager to learn.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i really like the jungle look of the 35 gallon.maybe if you replace the riccia with glossostigma will looks more better when it fills the foreground.the reason im saying that is beacause i think that riccia is a bright plant and it wont look good with the whole scape.(thats if you planning to use riccia as ground cover.
i like the way you plan the aquascape in the bowfront tank.it gives a nice open space in the foreground!


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Few more updates done on the tank, I received the last plants I was looking for so I reworked some of the hard scape and made some plant adjustments, here are the before and after shots.

I look forward to your critiques.

Before shot









After Shot


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I really liked the progression of the you tank. It looked great at the beginning, but which each step it looked a bit more refined. One of the things that i enjoy the most is the use of cork (that is cork, right?) to seperate the foreground from the midgroud. With the glosso it was functional as well! It kept the invasive glosso out of the rest of the plants. But you are right by replacing it with HC. THe more and more i look at it, glosso has very little "personality" and the runners takes away from it's beauty. HC on the other hand has flare to it.

The one spot that i enjoy the most is the gap between the corkbark pieces. It just pulls me into the scape. The plants look great as well, but that one spot just "feels" comfortable and inviting! 

I'm sure others feel this way as well, but i'd love to see some more pictures in a few weeks when it fills in again! I'm very interested in the way that the HC fills in with the rolling foreground.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments SnyperP, greatly appreciated as I learn how to aquascape now that growing the plants isnt causing me as many problems  (still a few though)

Your right it is cork, with the tank being not as deep as I need or want I thought I could create a better illusion trying to keep it separate and staggered with levels.

The middle part that draws you in was also to help that depth along, im at odds though not sure if I should keep it open and let the cuba grow up there are leave the zesterfolia.

And as for the rolling Im waiting as well to see what the cuba does.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Solid week of growth, time to get out the shears and cut some of the growth back.

My little slop up to the back has exploded not so open anymore.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow...I really love the way that thing is filling in! I can't wait for the foreground to fill in completely!


----------



## LukeG (Mar 8, 2005)

Austin,

Where did you find the cork? I really liove the look but I haven't been able to find it at all the LFSs.

Luke


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

I got it at a local store that also had reptiles, my other local fish only stores didnt have it so I'm not sure it thats why, but the chain I got it from was Super Pet I dont know if they have them where you are but there are a few up here in canda.



> dmartin72
> Wow...I really love the way that thing is filling in! I can't wait for the foreground to fill in completely!


You and me both, its slowly creeping thorugh the substrate in parts.


----------

